# Pieces with colourful percussion and percussive effects.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

By colourful percussion I mean something like this:











(the Ligeti piece is really amazing)

What do you think are nice combinations?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti's* _Le Grand Macabre_ and Carter's _What Next?_ are two operas with very significant percussion sections.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There are several very good percussion concertos - a search on Evelyn Glennie will get you a good overview.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


>


A great performance of that piece. It can be ruined so easily...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> There are several very good percussion concertos - a search on Evelyn Glennie will get you a good overview.


well, yes. But I'm looking for pieces which are not percussion concertos, but have a strong percussion section.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

I like the Varese - I'll go back and listen again. The first Ligeti...hmmmm, well, difficult to keep an open mind with the vocals distracting from the percussion.

I appreciate that this is not 'classical' but as a relief from the unmelodious, the percussion in the background (and briefly in the foreground) is exhilarating






I also enjoyed a programme containing interviews with Steve Reich and examples of his music on Sky Arts recently - absorbing pieces on marimba/vibes/xylophone etc - perhaps someone could help with the names?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^ _Drumming_ perhaps?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

MacLeod, Reich's done a few which could have been featured - Music for 18 Musicians, Drumming, Nagoya Marimbas, Dance Patterns, Mallet Quartet...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, sorry, silly question really, given that, from what I've heard, his music was dominated by the percussive!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Late Ligeti is really amazing on percussion:






Essa Pekka Salonen's brand-new violin concerto is also great:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Hindemithb Symphonic Metamorphosis movement 2


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Kalevi Aho's Symphony #12 starts out with an extended percussion passage.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely, definitely *Nørgård´s Percussion Concerto "For A Change*", the _Mortensen/Koenig_ recording being the best. It is partly based on his solo percussion piece *"I Ching"*, likewise worth hearing.

Also *Takemitsu "From me Flows What You Call Time"*, a more introvert piece for a big orchestra.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

As posted on similar threads, Roberto Gerhard's orchestral writing includes a lot of percussion integrated into the broader orchestral texture. For example, his fourth symphony:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Jeremy, I didn't know about this composer o). That symphony sounds great, it's the kind of things I was looking for.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Some of Gayahneh movements had a very strong and demanding percussion rythm. Poor drums player had a very hard work.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


>


I love Koji Kondo


----------

